# يمتنع على



## AndyRoo

أهلا

في الجملة التالية التي وجدتها هنا

وإذا امتنع قاض من الثلاثة عن تأييد العقوبة، يمتنع على المحكمة أن تقضي به

هل التشكيل الصحيح للكلمة الحمراء يَمْتَنِع أم يُمْتَنَع؟

شكرًا


----------



## cherine

أظن يَمْتَنِع صحيحة، و"أن تقضي" فاعل.


----------



## AndyRoo

شكرًا جزيلًا يا شيرين. والمعلومات عن الفاعل مفيدة جدًا.​


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا آندي.


----------

